# ringneck names help



## janedoe (Sep 29, 2008)

just got a ringneck yesterday not to shure what to name him any suggestions would be gr8 ? any info will also be gr8 do's and dont's good bad food ect ? will trie post some pics as soon as he will let me take them he is camera shy every time i trie take a pic he turnes his back on me  he is not tame the breeder i got him of sold him to someone who misstreated him cut his wing to short now every time he bumps it starts to bleed he was also kept in a budgie cage and hardly feed :cry: will take a long time and lots of love to earn his trust cheers.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 29, 2008)

That sounds horrid, poor darling, make sure you keep an eye on the wing. Give him a good varied diet consisting of things like fruit and veg, nuts, a good pellet, seed(limit sunflower) , egg(hard boiled). Once you have found out what his fav is try to use that as a way of bonding with him as once they have been hurt it does take a long long time to heal their fear. 
With the wing you may want to take him to a vet and have them remove the feather stumps that have been cut back to far(that is where the bleeding comes from) once the stump of the feather is gone it heals and no more bleeding, one of our birds snapped his primary flight feather and it kept bleeding every time he bumped it once the feather was plucked it healed perfect( I would not suggest doing it your self though as you could hurt him more)


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 29, 2008)

I got a yellow one and her name is BANANA..........she is lovely but they are messy eaters.they like the small parrot mix and the seed bells they also love grey sun flower seeds ..fruit..and love getting wet so put a big water dish in so it can bath itself........they DESTROY ANYTHING THAT IS PLASTIC they love toys........ what colour is yours?you can also put melted candle wax on it to stop the bleeding or soap ...but if its an on going problem vet treatment is best..........was told by the vet to do that with the wings and , if you accidently cut the poochies nails to far it stops the bleeding..


----------



## janedoe (Sep 29, 2008)

redbellybite he is a light blue and yeah youre so right he is a tad messy bundy zigg so far i know he loves mushroom strawberri and kiwi fruit and corn does not like orange that much and doesent mind bannana i might give the vet a call see if i can get him in to see her cheers for the info (also was told lettuce is poisonuss to birds is that true?)( any suggestions on names?).


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 29, 2008)

crash, kovu, bluey, nipper, didge, nuru, oko. iniko(means hard times),


----------



## janedoe (Sep 29, 2008)

cheers any more name suggestions


----------



## shane14 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ringo is 1 of my favourites


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 29, 2008)

nyoku??
(Ni-Oh-Ku) lol


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 29, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> nyoku??
> (Ni-Oh-Ku) lol


 I like that one


----------



## shane14 (Sep 29, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> nyoku??
> (Ni-Oh-Ku) lol


 
sounds a bit like Nike lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 29, 2008)

How about Guru or Gizmo?
Also for a bird I like Pirate, because in movies you always see pirates with the parrot on their shoulder.
Also, how about Captain? Whatever you name him, good luck.


----------



## shane14 (Sep 29, 2008)

my favourite name in the world is Bruitus been wanting to name every thing that even a Rhino beetle


----------



## janedoe (Sep 29, 2008)

i like gizmo and the pirate theamed name atm just want to see what name he responds to more and since its more my daughters bird have to run the names by her keep them coming cheers all.


----------



## shane14 (Sep 29, 2008)

Your welcome.
Have fun! Ring necks are good birds to keep


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Rajah, Taj ,lollipop!, Chinno (Chee -no) Sooty, Maria, Midnight Sun, Keep thinking keep thinking.You guys have a go!!!


----------



## janedoe (Sep 29, 2008)

my daughter likes the name lollipop not too shure it suites him though.


----------



## shane14 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm thinking Tangelo, Dr Evil, Mr Biggles, Cookie Monster, Bluey, Usarian (you-ser-rian), Milkshake and maybe Apophis


----------



## janedoe (Sep 29, 2008)

i like dr evil and realy like mr biggles were did you get the name mr biggles from cheers any more suggestions as cant keep calling him birdie .


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 29, 2008)

my yellow boys name is destiny i have had him since 1 week old he is now going to be 2 in Nov and he is beautiful. the best thin to feed is a pellet diet mine gets a mix of the vetafarn parrot maintenance diet and the vetafarm south American mix .he is strong and healthy and says thankyou when you give him his morning feed


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 29, 2008)

are you 100 % sure he is a boy cause we thought mine was a girl hence the girly name


----------



## janedoe (Sep 29, 2008)

the breeder says he is prity shure he is male but i not 100% shure so maybie ill go for a name that will do a girl or boy like peta any suggestions .


----------



## Fiona74 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a rainbow lorikeet called Tango. I've had her for about 10 years now since she was 9 weeks old . We didn't know she was a she until she start laying eggs. I actually call her Tango-bird. It just kind of flows, Tangobird. But having said that I also had a mini foxie called Stumpy and always called him Stumpy-dog. So it was Tangobird and Stumpydog. But I can be strange....:shock:


----------



## janedoe (Sep 30, 2008)

am thinking about geting a rainbow lorikeet soon beutifull birds so much personalaty i have herd there a bit agresive thou is thiss true with yours ? .


----------



## Riley (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/names-data-base-d-63785 should have something there!


----------



## janedoe (Oct 1, 2008)

he seems to realy like mr biggles so do i cheers shane 13 i ended up getting a rainbow lorakeet he / she is verry friendly the breeder was verry helpfull she had too many birds to choose from conures quakers budgies cockateels to manny too name.


----------



## miss2 (Oct 1, 2008)

i had an alexdrine called chopper lol


----------



## Fiona74 (Oct 1, 2008)

janedoe said:


> am thinking about geting a rainbow lorikeet soon beutifull birds so much personalaty i have herd there a bit agresive thou is thiss true with yours ? .


 No mine is not aggresive, she has her moments though (don't we all)
She has bitten me on a few occassions and it hurts like hell, once she bit me while I was holding our new baby and I put my finger in her cage, I think she was jealous. 
The only downside of RL's is they are MESSY. Food everywhere, poop everywhere. Otherwise they are gorgeous pets.


----------



## janedoe (Oct 10, 2008)

mr biggles the blue ringneck polly the rainbow lorakeet.


----------



## Kristy87 (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow they are beautiful! do they get along?


----------

